# Is she a bengal/ bengal cross?



## DizzyMoo

Hi all , Ive added pics of my cats but couldn't get a clear enough one of my new addition to ask about her breed, I was told when i collected her she was bengal but the lady had only had her 8wks so thought id ask here if anyone can help.

She is actually silvery/grey & black , like the fron part of her chest in the photo, The back looks darker coz i have dodgy lighting & it makes her look brown but shes grey/black all over with the white chest bit x


----------



## Susan

I don't know enough about Bengals to be able to tell one way or the other...but she certainly is lovely!


----------



## raecarrow

Bengal or not, you have a very beautiful kitty 

See if you can get a good picture of her face, Bengals usually have a VERY distinctive head shape. 

Here are some pictures of my boys so you can judge.
Leo








Teddy









They also have spotted/patterned stomachs.









Another thing, their fur is AMAZINGLY soft, closer to REALLY soft rabbit fur than any other cat fur I have felt.

Your cat probably can't be 100% bengal because of the white spots which is counter to the breed standard. If she did come from a Bengal breeder, they were a very poor breeder (for the breed standard anyway  )

However, the only way you can know 100% that your cat is part Bengal is by knowing that one of your cat's parents was a Bengal. 

If you can post more pictures I may be able to give you a clearer answer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## djf052

With a white bib and mittens, it's obviously a mixed breed, and those stripes/spots don't look tabby to me. I think Bengals come in a lot of different patterns, so maybe it's part Bengal. Ocicats have a pattern sort of like that. Maybe it's part Ocicat.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Will try & get more pictures now she settling in a little better , Cant get her belly though just yet she comfy but not that comfy. 
Her fur is very soft i did notice that & that she behaves different to the 2 cats i have in many ways. I wont know then about her parents as i say i got her from someone who'd only had her 8wks herself & She said when she got her the 1st owner told her that she had paid around £400(gbp) for her as a kitten & that she was now approx 3yrs old & spayed but both parents were bengal, The mother was full " snow " bengal?? but apparently the father bengal cross. I know absolutely nothing about breeds so haven't a clue if what ive said sounds familiar or right in anyway, But theres quite a few things very different about her. She's a beauty alright though


----------



## catloverami

I would say Bengal cross, because of the white chest and feet, but does have Bengal stype markings. She is a striking beauty with her green eyes!


----------



## swimkris

I don't know anything about bengals, but her coat is very striking!


----------



## catloverami

Don't think she's got Ocicat as they have _definite_ spots.
Breed: Ocicat


----------



## raecarrow

Here is a list of the official Bengal coat colors

Bengal Coat Colors

The "snow" Bengal parent is most likely a seal point snow Bengal.

My boys' mother was a Seal Mink Point Snow. I can't remember if she was spotted or marbled.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Looking at those 2 links for ocicat & the bengals, the charcoal spotted bengal looks to me the closest including the colour. 
I love her to bits already, I just hope she settles in better i dont like seeing her & my other female fight  She's kind of ignoring my male now or at leasts she tolerates him coming a little closer but he has the " i couldn't give a rats " way about him & isn't interested in her whereas casey immediately changes her stance & walks very slowly, is this just a " we're both female " thing? Figuring out who's boss ?
Tell you somert she's a feisty little mare is Nala !


----------



## raecarrow

What kind of introduction did you do? That can have a HUGE effect on how a new cat will interact with your resident cats.


The proper introduction procedure is listed in the following link. I followed this and my boys worked it out well without too many problems.
Cat-to-Cat Introductions | Little Big Cat


----------



## Salemcat2

I don't know a lot about breeds, but she is a very beautiful cat!


----------

